# best place for carpets?



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

okay after searching this what i came up with. 

im looking to redo my entire interior, so carpets are a must. i tried that painting thing but its too much hassle and the final product is not good. so i must spend on new carpets. 

these are the websites that people reffered to when buying molded carpets. 

www.carpet4cars.com ($110)
www.accmats.com ($180)
www.car-carpet.com ($110)
www.jcwhitney.com ($220)

anyway, they all sell the exact same thing, 801 black cutpile for 93-97 altima. my question is, which place has the best quality. i know a lot of people reffer accmats but are they worth the extra $70? and pics of your carpets from these places would greatly be appreciated. 

also accmats charges more for sound dampners. i was wondering if thats even worth it?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i dunno, JCW is pretty awasome, but is the most expensive. you'll just be sured that they don't screw it up or lose your your order or any other goofy bullshit that some other small companines can do. i dunno, i'd go w/ the JCW


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sometimes carpet kits are like this - you get exactly what you pay for. the right kit looks awesome and a shitty kit, looks well, shitty. be sure to call each vendor and ask a MILLION questions. after all, its your money they want and for that price, it better be exactly what YOU want.


----------



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

thanks guys. ive decided to go with aamc. its more money but people who got aamc said they are very good. but that means i need to spend more. you are right asleep, you get what you pay for, so ill just save up a lil more than get known quality.


----------

